
Benchmark of Loading Native ES6 Modules via HTTP/1.1 and HTTP/2 - myshov
https://twitter.com/myshov/status/1139611892652105730
======
myshov
I made a small benchmark for measuring loading of modules via HTTP/1.1 and
HTTP/2\. It turned out that Firefox in 5 times faster than Chrome when
throttling is on in dev tools.

